# Uso de INDICE y COINCIDIR



## pepesoto (Mar 5, 2003)

En uno de los articulos de Mr.Excel, lei que el uso de INDICE y COINCIDIR es mejor que usar BUSCARV   

Tengo esta formula: INDICE(empleados,COINCIDIR(A5,$A$205:$A$402,0),2)), pero si no encuentra el valor me pone n/a#!

Si quiero evitar el error, pongo esta formula: SI(ESERROR(INDICE(empleados,COINCIDIR(A5,$A$205:$A$402,0),2)),"",INDICE(empleados,COINCIDIR(A5,$A$205:$A$402,0),2)), me queda una formula de tamaño descomunal, que era parecida al Buscarv... Cual es la ventaja entonces de usar Indice y Coincidir???


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Mar 5, 2003)

No, no es que haya ventaja, de INDICE(COINCIDIR()) sobre BUSCARV(), sino que cuando el valor buscado se encuentra a la IZQUIERDA de la columna de referencia, entonces BUSCARV no sirve ! porque para el BUSCARV se tiene que usar la primera columna del rango especificado.

Ahora, respecto al #N/A!.... hay varias opciones, pero de todas formas lo único claro es que usar

=SI(ESERROR(MiFormula),"",MiFormula)

no es una buena decisión porque MiFormula se calcula dos veces !

Lo que se puede hacer es por ejemplo

=SI(ESNUMERO(COINCIDIR(...)),INDICE(COINDIR()),"")

aunque esta todavía calcula dos veces el COINCIDIR...

la mejor opción disponible ahora es usar el complemento MoreFunc.xll de Laurent Longre (Que es gratis), que tiene las funciones SETV y GETV, y se pueden usar así:

=SI(ESNOD(SETV(BUSCARV(...))),"",GETV())

lo que hacen estas fórmulas es calcular una fórmula Y GUARDARLO en memoria, así que no se tiene que calcular nuevamente...

La página de Laurent Longre es

http://longre.free.fr/pages/telecharge/index.html#Morefunc


----------



## pepesoto (Mar 5, 2003)

*Indice y Coincidir vs. BuscarV*

Gracias Juan Pablo.
¿Que tan confiable es bajar esas utilidades?
Hace unos meses probe las que ofrece Asap-Utilities, pero de repente me empezaron a imprimir las hojas de Excel en color azul... Desinstale la utileria y se quito el problema.
Mi jefe de sistemas me regaño x andar bajando cosas de Internet...
¿Que opinas...?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Indice y Coincidir vs. BuscarV*



			
				pepesoto said:
			
		

> Gracias Juan Pablo.
> ¿Que tan confiable es bajar esas utilidades?
> Hace unos meses probe las que ofrece Asap-Utilities, pero de repente me empezaron a imprimir las hojas de Excel en color azul... Desinstale la utileria y se quito el problema.
> Mi jefe de sistemas me regaño x andar bajando cosas de Internet...
> ¿Que opinas...?


De verdad ? nunca había oido ese problema, es más, hoy bajé la nueva versión de ASAP... en fin, el complemento de Laurent es muy bueno, es más, es mejor que ASAP porque está escrito en C++, es decir, las funciones que vienen (Porque eso es lo que trae, nuevas funciones de cálculo) están compiladas, y corren igual de rápido que las que vienen con Excel... hasta ahora no he visto ningún problema, y sí me han ayudado mucho !


----------

